# Advice on baby Skink



## roma_tomato (Jan 24, 2013)

So I was giving the dog a bath and noticed a large hole in the dirt. We have had quite a lot of Wolf spiders at the moment and the kids are a little worried about em so I put the hose down it to see if it would come out.... as you do!

After a while, these little white things came up and I wondered... what sort of spider is this?

Picked up the little white balls to see if they were spider eggs and they moved! Out popped these little fellas much to my surprise (see pics).

Anyway, I have previously look at keeping reptile, but due to retarded Tasmanian laws I put that on the back burner. But, I do have a small tank set up for lizards for when the kids decided they wanted to keep mountain dragons. 

The question I have is will these little guys survive? What the hell will they eat at this small stage? Am I better off putting them in the garden and letting them figure it out for themselves? There are heaps of skinks round - several species, so they obviously like it here, I just feel a little guilty for wrecking their home.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know the species name but I just call them common garden skinks haha. Just put them back in your garden and they will figure themselves out.


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah they're best off back in your garden. Unless you're really committed to getting tiny food for them and feeding them daily they'll have a better shot in the wild.

Edit: They're Lampropholis delicata (incase you were wondering)


----------



## scorps (Jan 24, 2013)

I might be wrong but cant you legally catch reptiles in Tassy?


----------



## roma_tomato (Jan 24, 2013)

scorps said:


> I might be wrong but cant you legally catch reptiles in Tassy?



Indeed you can. My 10 year old can go out and catch the biggest tiger snake he can find and keep it! Don't get me started on Tasmanian Laws,

Back on topic.......... little fellas are sitting in the sun happily eating water melon with some other big skinks.

I think they will do ok.

: )


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 24, 2013)

yes it is Lampropholis delicata they have been hatched a reared in captivity in Tasmania but is best back in the wild, you could always catch a whites skink or something that is a bit larger and easier to feed 

and yes 

style="width: 100%"
|- 
| style="width: 50%" |
_Bassiana duperreyi_

| width="50%" |
Three-lined skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_

| width="50%" |
She-oak skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Egernia whitei_

| width="50%" |
Whites skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Lampropholis delicata_

| width="50%" |
Delicate skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Niveoscincus greeni_

| width="50%" |
Northern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. metallicus_

| width="50%" |
Metallic skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. microlepidotus_

| width="50%" |
Southern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. ocellatus_

| width="50%" |
Spotted skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. orocryptus_

| width="50%" |
Mountain skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. pretiosus_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian tree skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_

| width="50%" |
Southern grass skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tiliqua nigrolutea_

| width="50%" |
Blotched blue-tongue

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tympanocryptis diemensis_

| width="50%" |
Mountain dragon

|-



style="width: 100%"
|- 
| style="width: 50%" |
_Austrelaps superbus_

| width="50%" |
Copperhead snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Drysdalia coronoides_

| width="50%" |
White-lipped snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Notechis ater_

| width="50%" |
Tiger snake



|-
can be caught and kept in Tasmania on our free "herpetology permit " just a signature on a piece of paper then 6 adults of each species can be caught and kept (no selling of reptiles or amphibians allowed)


----------



## scorps (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds great, 12 year olds with tiger snake farms


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah and no nonvenomous alternitive


----------



## shell477 (Jan 24, 2013)

How cute


----------

